# Xmas dessert help!!!



## lolarose (Dec 22, 2003)

I am cooking for 12 people for Xmas dinner - so trying to prepare as much as I can the night before. I am making a banoffee pudding for desert (main ingredients - bannana, dates & pecans) . Do you thinK I can make this mixture the night before without it turning funny - and cook it on the day? I am particulalry concerend about how the bannana will settle. any thoughts!??
Or is it beter to cook the whole pudding the night before and reheat on the day??
THANK YOU!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Dec 22, 2003)

Hmm...this is a poser. Here in NC we like our 'nanner pudding cold! So if this is a true pudding, I would make it the day before in toto, and then refridgerate it  until serving. Now...in other places I have been served "puddings" that were in fact Custards. If this is the case you can mix the night before, refrigerate and then remix before cooking.


----------



## lolarose (Dec 23, 2003)

Yes it a real pudding so I think you are right  - I will cook it all the night before - refrigerate - and then reheat on the day (we like it hot!)
Thanks and merry xmas!


----------

